# Erectile pain



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I am soooo sure I'm wearing out my welcome with all of these weird questions...

Has anyone ever heard of a male dog having pain tied to an erection? My dog started having this very weird pain around puberty. The pain is not constant and bones / joints have been ruled out by 2 vets and x-rays. Better than 80% of the time these pain episodes are accompanied by an erection. Given all of the maladies that have been ruled out, this connection now looms to the forefront.

Perhaps when the blood vessles are filled there is some pressure being applied to some nerve etc. Just a theory at this point.

Thanks for the tolerance


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I am soooo sure I'm wearing out my welcome with all of these weird questions...
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a male dog having pain tied to an erection? My dog started having this very weird pain around puberty. The pain is not constant and bones / joints have been ruled out by 2 vets and x-rays. Better than 80% of the time these pain episodes are accompanied by an erection. Given all of the maladies that have been ruled out, this connection now looms to the forefront.
> 
> ...


With other sitting pain issues, I would be off to the urology specialist.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

What makes you think he is in pain? Is there any possibility he is having a seizure. I have never noticed any of my three mature male dogs sporting a "woody" other than when breeding a female. Seems odd he is running about with an erection on what sounds like a regular basis.

What are the symptoms? Be objective do not interpret his behavior just describe it. For example, high pitched intermittent vocalization not crying in pain.

Lisa


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Does a cork screw type drop of his arse to the ground while looking in the general area of the base of his tail.

Will thereby sit in one of three orientations:

1 With his rear legs sticking straight out like he's on a lounge chair

2 With either of his hips tucked way under him

3 With his back leaning on some surface so as not to fall over

85% of the time there is an erection.

Whining and obvious distraction

No chewing, scooting or licking 

Sometimes will stand with rear legs far apart. Panting, looking rearward and whining.

Difficulty scratching his head with rear leg. Sometimes he just opts out of it.

50% of the time he sniffs the area where he was just sitting.

No seizures happening at all. Whatever it is it's unusual and rare. I've had 4 visits to 2 vets so far.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ted,

I can only suggest keeping a detailed journal noting when and how long it occurs. Who knows - maybe you'll find it's on the days the lawn is sprayed, or an exterminator comes or some other wierd coincidence worth looking into.

I hope you can figure it all out. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I appreciate everyones interest. This happens mostly outside, and often after being uncrated and going outside. There are some vascular issues I have read about. The vascular theory is working for me because the symptoms started exactly when he started buberty. They symptoms are not at all constantly present, another vote for the vascular thing.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Start carrying around a video camera or digital camera with video capability. With all the folks on this list, if you described something common, I am sure it would be diagnosed. A video is the easiest way to help your veterinarian understand exactly what the symptoms are.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Sniffing the area where he was sitting? May be he is expressing his anal glands. Gross as it sounds, sniff the area yourself next time or his hiney. C'mon, I know it sounds gross but mechanics used to sniff your car or even tast the fluids.

If he is expressing his anal glands, I would assume the pain or fear is great.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

One more question...are you sure it is an erection or is his "lipstick" just showing? Like when a male dog is sitting relaxed?

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe you dog is a young dog and this is generally seen in older dogs but is often seen in GSD's. Not a likely diagnosis but symptoms are similar. may give you a starting point.

http://www.artreality.com/portfolio/wdwork/vet/caudaequinasyndrome.htm


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Let me preface my response with a clear indication that I AM NOT A VET, however; I have had extensive medical instruction and it could be possible that the erectile response you mention is associated with the back pain you described in another post.
You see, when dealing with a spinal injury in humans a possible and fairly common occurance is an erection. When evaluating and or transporting a casualty with a possible spinal injury the erection is a very good indication that one has occured. Talk with your VET and see if there is a similar correlation to be had in the canine realm. If the disc problem is causing a compression on the nerves it may be stimulating the erection when a certain point has been reached in pressure.
Hope this may shed some light on your situation. As I stated earlier, call your vet or your local doctor to ask about the type situations and possible correalations.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Will,

That's a great insight. Thanks for that.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> That's a great insight. Thanks for that.


No worries, let me know if it was of any relevance to the situation. At any rate I would like to know what you come to discover in the situation. Best of luck.


----------

